# Are there possums in Utah?



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

My brother in law insists that he saw a possum in his garage the other night. This is in the river bottoms in Provo. They did find some scat in the garage that does look like possum. Has anyone ever seen a possum in utah? I’ve never heard of one here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, there are a few opossums on the Wasatch Front.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw George Jones in Utah years ago. Does that count?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I saw George Jones in Utah years ago. Does that count?


Dang, I was headed there but you beat me to it!🤣


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Dang, I was headed there but you beat me to it!🤣


He's one of my favorite country singers. I spent some time in Nashville (Country Fest) back in 98 and saw all the "Old Timers" perform. I think Willie and Kris are the only two still living now.


----------

